# Post your pics - 8's in doors



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I'm going to put 8's in my doors of my camry and my seas p18RNX/neo textile combo is migrating to my wife's car. I've got a rough idea of what I'm going to do, but I'm curious to see other's work. 

Depth is an issue mounting to the door. I don't like the idea of mounting to the outer panel, but if I don't I have to come up with some good cover so catch 22

Those getting in on the midbass listening tests might chime in here.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

hopefully in a week or so i'll have something to show... just started my new door pods yesterday.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

When I had 8's in the doors, I used TWO mdf rings to build them out from the door panel. Just barely cleared the window. Actually, I've had to do the same thing with my current set (6.5" Adire Extremis).


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Mine luckily fit behind the OEM door panel with a little trimming.
Limited to a driver of 3.4-3.5" deep having to use a maximum of 1" baffle, limited to ~ 8 7/8" diameter.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Hey 3.5, is that in the car you're name is representing? or is that a different car? Your door handles look like mine (Nissan). I'm just wondering.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Phreaxer said:


> Hey 3.5, is that in the car you're name is representing? or is that a different car? Your door handles look like mine (Nissan). I'm just wondering.


Yes, its an 2002 5th Gen Nissan Maxima


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Hmmm... wonder if that would mean 8"s would fit nearly as easily in my 03 Altima...    Man. Just when I think I got it all figured out...


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Pic in my sig:









They're a little rough on the edges - that's what happens with a Jig Saw and not caring  You can do better.

-aaron


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

'


----------



## disbboi (Jul 13, 2005)

hc_TK said:


> '


everytime I see your doors makes me wanna rip mine out and start over, but then lazyness kicks in.


----------



## Hi There (Mar 16, 2007)

ArcL100 said:


> They're a little rough on the edges - that's what happens with a Jig Saw and not caring  You can do better.
> 
> -aaron



Lovin' that A-pillar work.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

hc_TK said:


> '


i love the work you've done. absolutely wonderful... you're install was the one that actually pushed me to go out and build some new door pods for my xls8's. hopefully they come out half as good as yours


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

disbboi said:


> everytime I see your doors makes me wanna rip mine out and start over, but then lazyness kicks in.


Are you saying you can do it better?  

Seriously, I agree, clean install!


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I'll look for the pics I had of 8" midbasses in the doors of my Civic. Also, in the near future I may be installing some 8s in the doors of my tC. If I do I will post pics.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

hopefully this thread will continue to stay alive until i get my 9" midbass in my doors. its close enough to an 8" right? Im mounting mine onto a mdf/FG baffle that will be bolted directly to the metal on the door. I have mounted speakers to the door panel in the past and have never liked the results. Ive always gotten bad frequency vibrations and rattling on the plastic, even with all of my deadening.


----------



## artnet (Jul 15, 2007)

my 8"


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Capability of 8's in the doors, and 7's in the kickpanels.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

steve you aren't part of this crew, you got 6.5's .


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ damn curious how high do you have the sls playing? i recall that the sls cannot play that high at all.


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

LP @ 250Hz/-24dB


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

oh ok i guess i didn't see you using 3 way up front on the sls.


----------



## schreibers (Oct 24, 2006)

Old School OZ Audio 200L's, some Dynamat and other deadeners equals quite a bit of output and no resonance or rattles.


----------



## Fellippe (Sep 15, 2006)

I used to brag about 8s in the doors back in the day.....now I'm feeling jealous so I will link back to the good ole days:

http://galleryfellippe.fotopic.net/c1065825.html

Kicker RMB8s, free air.

Excuse the obsession with measurement shots....it was done to show those looking to acquire these panels how much clearance there is and also how large a woofer can be mounted.

They're available to anyone for S&H, if interested!


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

A buddy of mine... yes those are 8's.


















Custom, super low inductance tc8's:


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

you know what I like about that install, npdang?

It's subtle.


----------



## Mazda3SQ (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't know...I think it would lack output...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)




----------



## kimokalihi (May 27, 2007)

Is that how it looks "finished"? That's terrible. I wouldn't sacrifice my interior to run 8"s in my doors like that.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Well mine don't intrude in the sense that it creeps from outside the panel shape...but...it will tap you butt  These xls'8 are naaasty!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

That's a gorgeous door panel cvjoint! Very nice!!


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll try to get some pics today.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Still under construction. My 8IB4s are bolted to the door so I had to build the panel around them. I'm currently in the rage / sanding stage.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)




----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

cvjoint
wow looks tasty!  

question on xls, is it "enclosed into the door space", or does it have its own enclosure? in other words what's behind the panel?


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

My 8IB4s also look nasty as hell. Got a birch plywood baffle, with a pair of 1/2" rings to extend them out to fit... doorpanels are just cut away all to hell. I did the initial destructifying years ago when I decided to put both 7" midbasses and 5.25" comps in my doors at once.

I'm planning on making some new rings the next day or so and pulling my 8IB4s in favor of my Oz 200Hs.  It won't look any better, but I expect my midbass to go from ridiculous to insane.


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

cvjoint said:


> Well mine don't intrude in the sense that it creeps from outside the panel shape...but...it will tap you butt  These xls'8 are naaasty!



^^^^*HOT VERY HOT*^^^^
Troy


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I remember that one^^

Kicker RMB8's in my old 65 Bug never finished it..


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

EHQS8's in my tC doors.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

How do they sound? Those would be awesome for a low power/high output front system. Nice. I wish I could pull the depth needed for something like that- if for no other reason than to save weight in the rear.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

They sound pretty darn good for a $15 speaker.

I have them LP [email protected] No HP.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Inferno333 said:


> They sound pretty darn good for a $15 speaker.
> 
> I have them LP [email protected] No HP.


What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I may order a pair for S&G's.


----------



## Archmage (May 25, 2005)

cvjoint's XLS 8's are not in an enclosure, but his door is a complete fiberglass reconstruction - it's mounted fairly well.

From what Archmage gathers, he's going to redo the setup anyway - and his new setup should be better, Archmage thinks. Archmage can't wait to see what this guy does.

And he's free to use any of Archmage's "knytex" fiberglass in Archmage's storage (it's good/strong material!). Ensolite is probably also in storage, BTW. He needs to ask Archmage's buddies who has the keys to the storage, cuz Archmage sure doesn't and he hopes they didn't lose them! That storage room is a mess, good luck.

Archmage has some B&G neo3 PDR's being shipped to Steve's house (whenever PartsExpress decides to send them out). Cvjoint can ask Steve if he wanted to play around with them. Cvjoint should also inform Steve how NOT to blow up the planars as the guy did with his old Aurum Cantus ribbons!

Yea, Archmage is referring to people w/o addressing them directly - He has been doing that all day...he needs some rest


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks guys, sometimes I sell my soul to the devil, cough fiberglass in the morning and loose track of time for car audio  It's all worth it in the testing stage. I did not enclose any of the door drivers. The original plan was to seal both independently but chose not to after completing the IB subwoofer install. As Archmage said I'm going to rework these doors to fit some other goodies in there. This time I'll go for a more laid back look with some vinyl in the works but the drivers will continue to be exposed. There is nothing sexier than copper phase plugs and monstrous midbass excursion !


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Why not put the midranges in the kicks where it would be of some benefit?


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Will do sir  The doors will only house a 10 inch driver for midbass duty only. I guess I won't be able to post it here since it's not an 8 anymore


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Why not? I posted my 9s and 10s.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

It was more about using this "cocky smirk" more than anything -->


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I like this thread. I was always thinking everyone has the super duper showcar. Some of your installs are about on par with mine. It's not bashing or anything, I just always thought I sucked.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

My first install with 8s ahhhhh the days

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/756667


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> Well mine don't intrude in the sense that it creeps from outside the panel shape...but...it will tap you butt  These xls'8 are naaasty!


nice door pannel ! 

is that painted fiberglass ??


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes sir. I used body filler and then primer. The paint was easily applied with a spray can. Believe it or not this was temporary. I wanted to sand the doors a lot more before painting and then adding some laquer to add durability and shine. It took the better part of 2 months to do what you see there so I lost my patience and spray painted them and put them in the next day.

Just got my 10s in today. I may have to post some pics in the general section, they caused me to drool severely.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

matdotcom2000 said:


> My first install with 8s ahhhhh the days
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/756667


For a second there I thought you were puting a Max 12 in there  

Bring back the days or better said months!


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

CV what 10's are you using? Pics yet?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

how do you post pics here?


----------



## SQ4ME2 (Jul 22, 2007)

great door panel. lately door pods are goona make trunk subs extinct


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Arc said:


> CV what 10's are you using? Pics yet?


Pics will be up today!



BigRed said:


> how do you post pics here?


I use photobucket and link it here. It's free and smooth.



SQ4ME2 said:


> great door panel. lately door pods are goona make trunk subs extinct


For sq competitions that may become the norm, xpecialy with the neo sized everything


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

cvjoint said:


> .... It took the better part of 2 months to do what you see there so I lost my patience and spray painted them and put them in the next day.
> ....


Yeah I know what you mean... its been almost 2 years I've been doin the engine swap in my RS.... I almost forget what its like to drive the ***** !



SQ4ME2 said:


> great door panel. lately door pods are goona make trunk subs extinct


hell yeah  

Trunk subs are overrated


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

New toys I installed today. 

Built new baffles which are decoupled from the door panel and I am trying a RAAMmat > Ensolite > RAAMmat sandwich on the entire door panel with another layer of Ensolite on the plastic door panel.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

What vehicle fits something that deep?

Looks really nice


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Dodge Ram.

You can fit up to 4" in depth with a baffle so all these fit.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

NICE speakers...I'm sure you will love them.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice! You wouldn't happen to be the person that won the pair off of ebay would you? I was sooo mad that I missed the end of that auction.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

matdotcom2000 said:


> My first install with 8s ahhhhh the days
> 
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/756667


I looked at that and others...

I am curious...when you separate the door panel like that and glass in some bigger mids...how do you mate it back up to the existing panel?


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

omarmipi said:


> Nice! You wouldn't happen to be the person that won the pair off of ebay would you? I was sooo mad that I missed the end of that auction.


No I bought them from usspeaker.com.


----------



## matdotcom2000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Flipx99 said:


> I looked at that and others...
> 
> I am curious...when you separate the door panel like that and glass in some bigger mids...how do you mate it back up to the existing panel?


You would reattatch it from the inside of the door panel. When I made those panels I made them so I could take the door apart easily; somewhat like factory. Each door panel is different though


----------



## illnastyimpreza (Oct 25, 2006)

ClinesSelect said:


> Dodge Ram.
> 
> You can fit up to 4" in depth with a baffle so all these fit.


4 INCHES ! ??? Lucky Mudafuka ... I can fit like 2 3/4 ....WITH a 3/4'' spacer in mine lol


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

omarmipi said:


> Nice! You wouldn't happen to be the person that won the pair off of ebay would you? I was sooo mad that I missed the end of that auction.


That would be me that won that auction. I couldn't f'n believe it!  
My B&C 7"s are sooooo good that I can't wait to hear the 8s. The 7s are loud, stout, clean and strong, so the 8s with a 2.5db bump in efficiency and all the additional surface area are sure to be off the hook.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

ClinesSelect said:


>


What brand/model are each of those? I recognize the DLS and the Dayton RS225 but I don't know the others.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I see a CDT, Peerless and JL(?) in there as well.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> I see a CDT, Peerless and JL(?) in there as well.


Yup.

CDT EF-8
DLS IR8
Dayton RS225-4
Peerless XLS
JL 8ib4
Adire Koda


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

what's the one with the chrome covered neo magnet and all the circles cut out of the basket?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

looks like DLS to me


----------



## Miska (Jul 25, 2007)

Dynaudio 182 

Xovers were temp. running active now.
Super tweeters are now in APillars

No door panel mods, covers with no clearance probs


----------



## SQ_Bronco (Jul 31, 2005)

here's my morel WR8's in the doors of my 99 ranger. I wanted to put the stock panels back on, and there was only about a quarter-inch between the drivers and the plastic on the top when the drivers were mounted on top of the sheet metal, so i had to design a baffle to countersink the drivers beneath the sheet metal. The door sheet metal was also formed in such a way that I had to remove a lot of material to make it work- I ended up cutting a hole about 12" x 10".

It looks pretty ghetto in this picture, but it was perfectly concealed when the doors were reassembled, and the baffle was actually very sturdy. it sounded great as long as I crossed them low (~250). i really miss that system; I can't get anything close to the midbass realism and impact I had there with 6.5's in my G35.


----------



## avaxis (May 23, 2006)

anymore contributions? i need some idea on how to go about my door.. there are no stock speaker mounts so everything needs to be custom and i need some inspirations from my brothers here. help!


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Use a jigsaw to cut the metal...

I cut my doors up too...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Flipx99 said:


> Use a jigsaw to cut the metal...
> 
> I cut my doors up too...


I used a dremel. I'd advise against it. lol. Way too many cutting tools lost in that battle.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I used some good tin snips but it required a lot of muscle. I would totally recommend borrowing a *reciprocating saw* if you don't have one.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

omarmipi said:


> I used some good tin snips but it required a lot of muscle. I would totally recommend borrowing a *reciprocating saw* if you don't have one.


I found the reciprocating saw hard to control and I had a window track in the way so I couldn't use anything with a long stroke.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i used a cutting wheel on my dremel and it went pretty well. i used the whole wheel up on two cutout holes, but those things are cheap anyways.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Thumper26 said:


> i used a cutting wheel on my dremel and it went pretty well. i used the whole wheel up on two cutout holes, but those things are cheap anyways.


I f$%^& up the sleeve that holds the dremel tools so now I have 5 cutting wheels but they all spin inside like a B*&^%.

Did I mention I tried to install the W26 Excels in 1.5 days...talk about extreme crappy job. I'll have to drive without door panels for 2 more months! What is it about this sport that gets us so crazy inside?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Miska said:


> Dynaudio 182
> 
> Xovers were temp. running active now.
> Super tweeters are now in APillars
> ...


I wish I could do pods like these. I have some controls and a parking break in the way that make it difficult though. Rebuilding door panels is the way i have to go.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

im noticing some folks cover up holes in their doors using sheetmetal and mdf along with other stuff. all i did was cut a larger piece of raammat and stick it over the hole. is this way a bad way for some reason? if its sticking surrounding the hole, then whats the problem?


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Pseudonym said:


> im noticing some folks cover up holes in their doors using sheetmetal and mdf along with other stuff. all i did was cut a larger piece of raammat and stick it over the hole. is this way a bad way for some reason? if its sticking surrounding the hole, then whats the problem?


You need a stiffer material so it will not flex. I had covered the holes with dynamat in my civic and they would billow something awful. If your going with 8s you had better use a stiffer material.


----------

